# New Fresh look of SOTW



## BunkyTrane (Dec 29, 2020)

Greetings all,

after being away for a while logging back came as a double shock:
-new fresh look and features to be explored
-less space for messages that leads me to a probably FAQ: how do I remove/move the right panel boxes at least while reading threads?

Many thanks and sorry if already answered.

Happy 2021 w/o crowns


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't answer your question because I'm still learning to navigate the new format. 

Before this thread desolves into chaos over the change I would say that I was extremely skeptical and 
hated the paid upgrades and although it is a bi*ch to navigate right now it does its job most of the time, and
is the worlds largest repository of all things saxophone. 

I have been a member since 2009 I think and I have no intention of leaving it out of fear of change. 

If 2020 has taught me anything it is patience andto face my fears head on. 

Kinda like Cherokee at 240


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

BunkyTrane said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> after being away for a while logging back came as a double shock:
> -new fresh look and features to be explored
> ...


I don't think you can remove the right panel boxes. At least that I know of, I could be wrong. Why do you want to remove them? I can browse the forum fine with them there.


----------



## BunkyTrane (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for your answers.

Brian: I haven't explored the premium offering and what it offers: maybe you can customize the view? The content and the community is too good to pass so we'll hang around waiting for that turnaround 

Nefertiti: Mainly is a problem of screen estate. I use only the computer to browse the web, no mobile. When scrolling down a discussion there is a waste of space as two boxes (BBB and GDPR) remain, de facto halving the screen estate. Ps. thanks for your content, really appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

BunkyTrane said:


> Brian: I haven't explored the premium offering and what it offers: maybe you can customize the view?


I don't think premium allows you to customise the view.


----------



## BunkyTrane (Dec 29, 2020)

Pete: Thanks for the info. That is too bad.


----------

